# Japanese stone very thin - reinforcement needed?



## andur (Jun 17, 2014)

I just got a new japanese stone! No idea what it is but it creates a mirror finish so must be good!
The only problem with it is that it is extremely thin! About 6mm in some places, like the Shapton Glass only without the glass 
The reverse side is rough like they usually come so I can't just glue it onto a wood board. I thought about just coating the reverse side with epoxy or another resin? Maybe I should lap the back side as well and then glue it onto something?


----------



## andur (Jun 17, 2014)

Here's the back! Hard to tell from the image but it's really really thin in the edges.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jun 17, 2014)

I wouldn't try to lap the back, given how thin the stone is. There are space-filling glues that you can use, like Gorilla Glue, or you can add a filler material to regular epoxy.


----------



## WarrenB (Jun 17, 2014)

The stones are not really my thing, but I use none solvent based gap filling adhesive for sticking large uneven surfaces, something similar to this http://www.everbuild.co.uk/adhesives/grab/gun-a-nail-standard
Might not be suitable for this application but thought it was worth mentioning

Edit:looks like someone with more knowledge said something similar so I can't be far off:biggrin:


----------



## andur (Jun 17, 2014)

I thought one option would be to fill the whole back with a putty style adhesive and making it maybe 1cm thicker to end up with a coticule type stone that has a strong back. The only problem I think would be when the stone gets so thin the putty or adhesive will start to show from the lapped front surface?

Takeshi from aframestokyo suggested the traditional way of chiseling a block of wood to match the back as shown on this URL: http://www.picturetrail.com/sfx/album/view/24564183

Some more pics about the stone:





The lapped top sure looks nice! 





It's a random find on the Bay and I think I did good! If it finishes a razor I'll be so glad!


----------



## nerologic (Jun 17, 2014)

I would make sure any epoxy you use has near-zero shrinkage or expansion. I don't know much about JNats, but I work with porous ceramics for a living, and most epoxies will destroy them while curing. Putty would have been my initial suggestion as well, since it has no expansion and it is removable. Maybe try that Crayola model magic stuff, or non-drying polymer clay from a craft store?


----------



## rick alen (Jun 20, 2014)

Epoxy filled with stone dust made for the purpose has about the same stability as stone, just add till it's like putty. But ordinary stone dust will probably work well enough.

Rick


----------



## andur (Jun 21, 2014)

Sounds good, but where should I go to get some stone dust?


----------



## rick alen (Jun 21, 2014)

Powdered granite epoxy filler can be found online or at a marine supply and some hobby shops. Regular stone dust at any place that sells home building materials. I'd probably sift out the larger pieces with a regular wire kitchen sifter if using ordinary stone dust.

Rick


----------



## cabarete_cub (Jun 22, 2014)

I loved the traditional way most, of course, but carving wood plate with the chisel in such a way that the stone is
stable and flat would take a considerable skill. So I'd probably just try to figure the (three) points that touch the
base when the stone is in the most level position, then, if necessary add and glue some paddings to the base and
finally point glue the stone to the paddings. just 0.02


----------



## rick alen (Jun 22, 2014)

cabarete_cub said:


> I loved the traditional way most, of course, but carving wood plate with the chisel in such a way that the stone is
> stable and flat would take a considerable skill. So I'd probably just try to figure the (three) points that touch the
> base when the stone is in the most level position, then, if necessary add and glue some paddings to the base and
> finally point glue the stone to the paddings. just 0.02



I thought of just using RTV, but with the stone fully expoxied in place you will be able to use it up completely.

Rick


----------

